# I'm looking for small bite things I can throw on the smoker and pull out as we desire.



## biaviian (Dec 27, 2018)

Including me, it is just two adults and two young children for the 31st.  I usually use a combination of a fryer, oven, and smoker to have small bite appetizers throughout the evening.  This year I want to simplify it and put all of it on my Camp Chef pellet smoker.  I have the sear box and a few 1/2" slabs of steel I use for pizza and bread.

My go-to for appetizers are meatballs, poppers, wings, mac-n-cheese, and beans.  I did bacon candy but that isn't in the regular rotation.  This is the perfect time to be creative or try new things because it is just us.  I always have my pizza dough chilling in the fridge so it is ready in an emergency.


----------



## ksblazer (Dec 27, 2018)

How about some pork burnt ends?


----------



## radio (Dec 27, 2018)

I highly recommend Spam.  Seriously!  I score it deeply in a diamond pattern, put on a light coat of yellow mustard and coat fairly heavily on all sides with Jeff's rub.  When the scored loaf opens up like "Bloomin' Onion" it is ready.  It tastes nothing like your typical fried Spam and everyone I have given some to absolutely loves it.  I have tried it without scoring and don't like it as well as the scoring allows the smoke to penetrate the loaf much more


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Dec 27, 2018)

Pork shots. They are truly delicious.

George


----------



## biaviian (Dec 27, 2018)

radio said:


> I highly recommend Spam.  Seriously!  I score it deeply in a diamond pattern, put on a light coat of yellow mustard and coat fairly heavily on all sides with Jeff's rub.  When the scored loaf opens up like "Bloomin' Onion" it is ready.  It tastes nothing like your typical fried Spam and everyone I have given some to absolutely loves it.  I have tried it without scoring and don't like it as well as the scoring allows the smoke to penetrate the loaf much more



I love Spam but it swelled the only time I smoked it.  Is that because I didn't score it?  I just threw the entire chunk in the smoker.


----------



## biaviian (Dec 27, 2018)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> Pork shots. They are truly delicious.
> 
> George



I do them often but I never knew they were a thing that had a name.  Sometimes I go for more of a sweet rub instead of the cheese.


----------



## biaviian (Dec 27, 2018)

ksblazer said:


> How about some pork burnt ends?



I've never done them nor am I 100% sure what needs to be done.  It seems very easy but I haven't cared enough to look into it.  I'll give it a shot.  My wife does want to stay healthy but I want smoked stuff so healthy will have to wait until 2019.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 27, 2018)

I use cheese and a sweet rub in my pork shots, also moinks and abts are good finger foods. Heck I even made a blooming onion on my kettle a couple of times. A good fatty can serve as an appetizer also. If your interested at all I have the shots, moinks, fatty, and blooming onion in my signature.

Chris


----------



## biaviian (Dec 27, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> I use cheese and a sweet rub in my pork shots, also moinks and abts are good finger foods. Heck I even made a blooming onion on my kettle a couple of times. A good fatty can serve as an appetizer also. If your interested at all I have the shots, moinks, fatty, and blooming onion in my signature.
> 
> Chris



We aren't a fan of fatties.  I've never head of moinks but it looks like what I do but I often stuff them with cheese.  Sometimes I do more of a traditional meatball that may or may not be stuffed.  I'm planning with ABTs.  I just call them poppers because it is easier for those that haven't had one.


----------



## radio (Dec 27, 2018)

biaviian said:


> I love Spam but it swelled the only time I smoked it.  Is that because I didn't score it?  I just threw the entire chunk in the smoker.



Most likely because you didn't score it.  I cut about 2/3 of the way through the loaf in a criss cross pattern of 3-4 cuts each direction.  The loaf will open up at the scores by at least half an inch.  I have not checked internal temp, but just pull it when it "blooms".


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Dec 27, 2018)

https://www.pauladeen.com/recipe/bacon-crisp/

You can also use a teaspoon of Brown sugar on the Club cracker instead of the parmesan. Make some of each. Perfect for the smoker!


----------



## Shootr (Dec 27, 2018)

Somebody here did scotch eggs a while back that looked fantastic.


----------



## lovethemeats (Dec 27, 2018)

radio said:


> I highly recommend Spam.  Seriously!  I score it deeply in a diamond pattern, put on a light coat of yellow mustard and coat fairly heavily on all sides with Jeff's rub.  When the scored loaf opens up like "Bloomin' Onion" it is ready.  It tastes nothing like your typical fried Spam and everyone I have given some to absolutely loves it.  I have tried it without scoring and don't like it as well as the scoring allows the smoke to penetrate the loaf much more



Alright! GOT TO LOVE THE SPAM! Have to give this a try. Never even thought about the spam. My wife hates the stuff which is great because its more for me. Thank you for bringing that up.


----------

